# Private Health Insurance for the IEC Visa



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can anyone give me some advice 

I currently hold the one year IEC visa. 
When i arrive in Canada i need to show i have private health insurance to cover my one year i Canada. How do i arrange this, can i arrange it through a insurance company in Ireland or a company in Canada. Has anyone took out insurance for the IEC visa and with what company. What level of cover do you require?

Also do i need to get a medical examination and medical clearance? 



Thanks for the replys


----------



## COD (Jul 23, 2012)

Pat111 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice
> 
> I currently hold the one year IEC visa.
> When i arrive in Canada i need to show i have private health insurance to cover my one year i Canada. How do i arrange this, can i arrange it through a insurance company in Ireland or a company in Canada. Has anyone took out insurance for the IEC visa and with what company. What level of cover do you require?
> ...



HI 
I am wondering the same thing re the Healthcare Insurance? Home company or Canada? I don't have a clue. Also I had to have a medical examination they send you out the instructions if you need one. But I have no proof of same which I also need to present at Border Services. I wish they had a contact number. 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Help if you can  Cheers


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have got no replys on this please let me know if you get some information.






Thanks


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

International Experience Canada - What Health Insurance to buy? (UK citizen)



I found this on the internet. I think we need visitors to Canada Insurace.


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, it is 'Visitors to Canada' insurance that is required. You can get an instant quote from all the Canadian companies that offer this insurance at:
International Experience Canada (IEC) Insurance | Super visa insurance, Visitors to Canada insurance, Seniors travel insurance, Snowbird medical insurance

or

Visitors to Canada Insurance for Parents, Family, Friends, Landed immigrants, Newly arrived permanent residents, Returning Canadians, and International Experience Canada (IEC) | Super visa insurance, Visitors to Canada insurance, Seniors travel insur

For Australian and Irish IEC visa holders, they can actually get their visa issued for two years at a time, as long as they show that they have the proper insurance for the full two years.

Also, the BestQuote site starts by showing the costs of $100,000 with a $zero deductible, but bothe the coverage amount and/or the deductible can be instantly changed ('toggled') on the quote to see how that can lower the price. Although travel medical insurance is required for IEC visa holders, there is no requirement that they have a certain amount. Although anything less than $50,000 is not much cheaper, and $50,000 goes pretty quick in Canada in the even of a major accident/sickness.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance

This is who my BiL used.


----------

